# Eheim Pro II or Marineland Magnum 350 for 75 gal?



## smitty81 (Jun 17, 2010)

Which do you have?

Which works best?

$200. is top dollar for me.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

For continuous filtration, you will probably be happier with the Eheim Pro II. The Magnum makes a good mechanical filter, but you'll likely find the eheim to be far superior in biological filtration.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Skip the Magnum 350. A better comparison would be between an Eheim II and a Marineland C-360. Its a difficult choice. The Marineland is probably the most efficient and largest filter in it's price range, but had a rash of problems with a few of the initial production runs (leaks from a manufacturer defect in the valve block). On the flip side, the Eheim IIs are known to develop leaks from motor seal rings that dry out abnormally (Eheim even started selling a silicone spay because of this), even though they remain one of the most dependable filters made.

My honest vote, at this point, would be the Marineland C-360. It cost less, holds more media, has a higher flow rate, no bypass, and Marineland customer service is the best on the planet. My C-360 has been in use for 4+ years. Granted, two years of that is with a new motor head (mine was one of those with the manufacturers defect, Marineland replaced the motor head and valve block at no cost, even though it was out of warrenty). And I am of the opinion the leak issue is in the past. Those reports have dried up (pun intended).

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... atid=16744


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

If those are the only choices i'm allowed then i'd take the proII.

I think whether you look at an eheim, a rena, a fluval, or marineland you'll find some people that like one or hate another. The review section is a nice tool if you haven't already found it here: Canister reviews section

Someone also posted a Page that has all the information on almost every canister on the market...i can't remember who posted it but it instantly became a wonderful resource that i use often.

However you can get a pretty decent filter for $200, especially if you check prices online. You can FX5s for under 200 with shipping at times. IF you're just trying to filter a 75 and you want a canister you should either get one that can kick it's butt with a vengeance or two that can tag team it effectively.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

If you don't mind noise, you could do the Magnum 350 Pro with an Emperor 400.

The Magnum "Pro" comes with the spiffy BioWheel set up, which is great bio-filtration and it really does help with aeration. I've slightly "modded" our Magnum 350 Pro's to do away with the media basket and filled the whole canister with Eheim Mech media. Works a treat.

That said, I don't know if I'd trust a lone Magnum (as it comes out of the box) to do the trick. You really need to keep an eye on the flow rate, as they can gum up easily compared to larger canisters.

-Ryan


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Eheim Pro 2 is quite good, also you could consider the Marineland mentioned above.

Personally I like the classic Eheims like the 2217 best. You don't really need the extra features in the Pro series, and the classic eheims are built to last, and I love them.

W


----------



## cjm9822 (Feb 6, 2009)

eheim any day ... best quality of any filter company


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

kuhliLoachFan said:


> Eheim Pro 2 is quite good, also you could consider the Marineland mentioned above.
> 
> Personally I like the classic Eheims like the 2217 best. You don't really need the extra features in the Pro series, and the classic eheims are built to last, and I love them.
> 
> W


+1 for the 2217. I wrote my thoughts on the classic series vs. the Pro II in a thread a few weeks back, here.


----------



## cellgrel (Jan 13, 2004)

My Eheim literally sits in a bucket due to all the leak issues and lack of support from the manufacturer. There is no repair center in the US and tech support only wants to sell replacement assemblies where penny o-rings would fix the problems.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I personally like the Magnum 350's loaded with Seachem MATRIX and a couple of Penquin 350B HOB with only filter floss. Very LOW Maintenence. I no longer use Eheim or others. I still have a like new Rena XP3 in storage as well as a 350 and four 250 HOT's and a couple of 350B's.

I firmly believe that if it's not broke, don't try to fix it.

I've been using Magnum 350 PRO's with HOB's for umpteen years on 55, 75, 90 and 110. If you watch EBay and Craigslist, you can pickup a 350 and a couple of 350B's for under $100.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

cellgrel said:


> My Eheim literally sits in a bucket due to all the leak issues and lack of support from the manufacturer. There is no repair center in the US and tech support only wants to sell replacement assemblies where penny o-rings would fix the problems.


cellgrel,

Please stop digging up old threads just to bash Eheim. We get that you had a bad experience and your ticked. But at this point, it seems like your just here to spam the forums.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the ehiem pro II, I have one that has been running for 5 years.
I had to replace the primer pump O ring and the main O ring but that was not a big deal at all.

I also have a 2217 classic for about 4 3/4 years and have had to do nothing with that one.

Take a look at the classic eheims, simple reliable and quiet operation.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

cellgrel said:


> My Eheim literally sits in a bucket due to all the leak issues and lack of support from the manufacturer. There is no repair center in the US and tech support only wants to sell replacement assemblies where penny o-rings would fix the problems.


seriously? You can get parts from a number of places and it's easy to fix them yourself.
I have a pro II running for 5 years and it's never leaked where I had to have it in a bucket.

My primer pump O ring leaked once, but it never leaked on the floor because of the design of the pump head.


----------

